# Origins skincare???



## kkischer04 (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone has tried their Checks and Balances wash and the Zero Oil... If so which did you like better?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 19, 2010)

I used their checks and balances face wash for about 2 years. I loved it, kept my tzone oil free but didn't dry out my cheeks. I only used in the morning, maybe at night a few times.


----------



## pinguina (Oct 10, 2010)

I've never used either of those products, but I wanted to recommend the Mint Wash! It's really good for combination/oily skin (maybe dry too, but it could be too drying as it's a gel). It smells nice although not super strong, and it's one of the best cleansers that I've ever used. It removed basically all of my makeup, including non-waterproof mascara and didn't leave my skin feeling dry or tight. 
It doesn't come with a pump, so it has to be bought separately, which doesn't really bother me as it's only 1-2 dollars. You barely need any product so I would suggest getting the pump to avoid wasting product. I use 1-2 pumps for my entire face.

I hope this is helpful, even though it's off-topic!

Also, I just started using one of the Origins toners called "United State" which is very good.


----------



## lara (Oct 10, 2010)

Checks and Balances is excellent. I like it when my skin is a bit hormonally oily on the t-zone but I don't want to upset the Sahara that is my cheeks and cheekbones.

It's _amazing_ when you use it with a Clarisonic


----------



## loveoontherocks (Nov 24, 2010)

i used the zero oil moisturizer and i found myself wanting to get the bottle as fast as possible so I could go back to using my Clinque gel lol


----------

